# SSCX - sure, I need one.



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I've decided that I want to add a single speed CX rig to the stable next season, but to be honest - I'm lazy. I know I could buy a frame and go from there but I'm kind of hunting for something already built and ready. I've looked at the All-City Nature Boy and one or two others, but I know that there are plenty more out there that I am not aware of.

I'd really like to keep it on the cheap - I've been scowering the Bay and Craigslist, but nothing is coming up. I think people build these and hang on to them. Anyway, does anyone have any recommendations for other manufacturers to look at? Really, less than a G would be ideal....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Raleigh Furley (has discs though)

Traitor bikes has one I think.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Bianchi San Jose is often super cheap, especially used. Or volpe and strip the geared parts (horizontal drops). Same with crosscheck. 

Though if I was buying a new frame or complete I'd probably get the All-City to be honest. Just because it looks so good. Yes, I'm shallow.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

E 12 said:


> So I've decided that I want to add a single speed CX rig to the stable next season, but to be honest - I'm lazy.... I'd really like to keep it on the cheap - .


Put your current bike in a gear you like. Don't shift. Perfect single speed for the cheap and lazy...


----------



## dcv (Oct 12, 2002)

check out bikes direct - motobecane fantom cross uno


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've looked at Vassago and Traitor as well....very nice, but likely $$$ when all is said and done. If I could make it under $1000 built, I'd be pretty happy. The All-City is currently the club house leader.....really not a fan of the Motos, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## desertdude70 (Mar 5, 2010)

Masi has a nice SS steel framed bike that is less than $1000. complete. I think its called the SS Uno, check it out.


----------



## stumiller (Nov 25, 2009)

If you don't mind an alum frame I was looking at the felt breed. I know last summer when I was looking you could find them in the 500-600 range on ebay but I think the 2012's are priced a little above 1k retail. Still a light bike with 7000 series aluminum that you could race on if you wanted.


----------



## MMcG (May 31, 2005)

88 rex said:


> Raleigh Furley (has discs though)
> 
> Traitor bikes has one I think.


Digging the Furley!


----------



## mattinlawrence (Jan 27, 2006)

*All City*

/Users/Matt/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2011/Dec 22, 2011/IMG_0051_2.jpg


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes the Masi is nice too.


----------



## SaddleBags (Aug 16, 2005)

E 12 said:


> I've looked at Vassago and Traitor as well....very nice, but likely $$$ when all is said and done. If I could make it under $1000 built, I'd be pretty happy. The All-City is currently the club house leader.....really not a fan of the Motos, but thanks for the suggestion!


Based on your avatar, I'm assuming your in my area - there was a AC Nature Boy on CL a month ago. Not sure what size you need but IIRC it was a 53 top tube (size 49).


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like the Felt Breed Single Speed Cross bike.


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

MMcG said:


> Digging the Furley!




ditto... want to see it in person before buying though.


----------



## kritra (Feb 3, 2012)

*CX Newbie, help needed*

Gents, hate to hack a thread but I'm new here and loaded with questions. I just found a few Cross races here in Louisiana that I'd like to try next year. I want to build a SS Cross bike on the cheap. Could I use the Nashbar Nekkid SS road frame with a CX fork or would I need a CX specific frame. Also, do you use regular road wheels with beefier tires?
I know these should be common sense questions but I've been stuck in the Tri world for 20 years so the CX side is all new to me.
Any help is appreciated.
Trav


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

kritra said:


> Gents, hate to hack a thread but I'm new here and loaded with questions. I just found a few Cross races here in Louisiana that I'd like to try next year. I want to build a SS Cross bike on the cheap. Could I use the Nashbar Nekkid SS road frame with a CX fork or would I need a CX specific frame. Also, do you use regular road wheels with beefier tires?
> I know these should be common sense questions but I've been stuck in the Tri world for 20 years so the CX side is all new to me.
> Any help is appreciated.
> Trav


Brake clearance is the issue with that frame. You wouldn't be able to run cross tires and have any clearance for mud if you are even able to run cross tires on it at all. Best singlespeed-able CX frames are the Surly Cross Check, or All-city nature boy IMO.


----------



## kritra (Feb 3, 2012)

dankilling said:


> Brake clearance is the issue with that frame. You wouldn't be able to run cross tires and have any clearance for mud if you are even able to run cross tires on it at all. Best singlespeed-able CX frames are the Surly Cross Check, or All-city nature boy IMO.


Hey Dan, thanks for the reply. Since I posted I've done a little more research and realized the error of my ways.
I really like the Felt Breed but right now just a little too much coinage.
Thanks Again

trav


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

kritra said:


> Hey Dan, thanks for the reply. Since I posted I've done a little more research and realized the error of my ways.
> I really like the Felt Breed but right now just a little too much coinage.
> Thanks Again
> 
> trav


Bang for the buck, the Breed is a good deal, but if you are looking for a complete for a bit less coin, consider the All-City Nature Boy (~800 retail- from any QBP dealer) complete or look for a Masi CX SS (~950 retail- any Haro BMX dealer can get them, its the same parent company) 

I personally went with a Traitor Crusade SS frameset and built it up, but that came out to around $1800 when it was all said and done. There are few things in this world as pure as singlespeed cross. Do it!!!!!


----------



## andywong8088 (Jul 21, 2010)

How about the singlespeed now?


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Don't know if a decision has been made, but I've been very impressed with the ride, geometry, and overall quality of the Nature Boy. I guess that's pretty obvious from all my posts...

Los


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

I don't know if you can get them in the US but the Genesis Day One cross is a nice bike. They are releasing a disc braked version soon as well.


----------



## droptop (Jan 26, 2012)

i need to take a pic of my "ss cross" bike. its an old schwinn sprint frame- with old school mafac racer brakes. has clearance for 2" tires- normally run it with 32's fixed for commuting. less than $400 in it. its not the lightest thing in the world at 21 lbs, but its fun.

cables run over the top tube, not too bad to shoulder, might try my hands at cross this fall after mtb season.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

SaddleBags said:


> Based on your avatar, I'm assuming your in my area - there was a AC Nature Boy on CL a month ago. Not sure what size you need but IIRC it was a 53 top tube (size 49).


And this is the one I ended up with. The guy rode it _maybe_ twice. I flipped a few components around and ended up with a really nice SSCX rig I think. For $500, I'm not complaining one bit. I'll get a picture of it if the [email protected]#* rain ever stops.


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

furley makes a sweet commuter/do it all


----------



## rusheleven (Sep 9, 2012)

surlybikes.com
Surly Now offers a crosscheck set up single speed. If you want drops spend twenty extra bucks and swap them out! and if you want drop levers up it to 50. 


Totally worth it.


----------

